# Fishy Coffee Table



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I made this per request of a lady photographer. She sent me pics of a coffee table in her doctor's office and said "He won't give it to me. Can you make one for me?"

So I did. It was supposed to be rustic looking and I made it to her specs of:
1) About 4 feet long
2) About 2 feet wide
3) About 2 feet tall
4) To be used in her fishing cabin on the lake
5) She wanted dark brown
6) Add a lower shelf (original table didn't have a shelf)

We agreed on 2x4 type construction with planks to resemble a pier/dock.

This is the result. I made the frame rails and legs out of regular #2 yellow pine 2x4's. The top and bottom planks are #2 white pine.

Everything has been ripped, milled, jointed, and routed to some extent. The legs are two pieces that were glued together then jointed and planed to 3 inches square. Then I ripped a 45 deg chamfer on all four corners of each one.

I routed the bottom edges of the frame members with a 3/8 round over just to give the impression of a board from the lumber yard.

The fish design is the best I could come up with by looking at her picture and laying it out on kraft paper. It took my whole kitchen table!  Yep, my wife helped.

Part of the head and the tails stick out over the frame so I glued three pieces together for the head and two for the tails before cutting the pattern. 

Finishing - UGH. I stained the frame and the bottom shelf boards, and the bottom of the top boards before assembly. Everything is screwed together. After cutting out the top, I sanded the edges with a belt sander and then ran the router around the boards. Stain was next for the top and edges.

The Stain is Rustoelum "KONA". The finish is multiple coats of Deft Clear Wood Finish - Satin. After several coats had dried, I sanded lightly with 400 grit and then applied 5 more light coats - all sprayed with a HVLP gun.

Hope you like it. She has already seen it under construction and loves it.

She is coming to pick it up today.

NOTE: The last pic is the one she sent me to work from.
Mike


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like that a lot. Good job!


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

very nice work


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Yours is nicer then the one in the doctors office. Very nice.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

vey nice job. Congrats


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Super job Mike!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

MT that's fabulous! How much you selling them for?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Roofish said:


> MT that's fabulous! How much you selling them for?


Thanks.
$175.00


----------



## joseph000 (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful table.Very nice job.A beautiful coffee table will transform the appearance and feel of your living room area to a great extent.Your coffee table should blend seamlessly with your other home furnishings, as a general rule.Coffee tables are integral to every living room.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, looks cool!


----------

